# Wisconsin Club



## Joe Callow (May 21, 2010)

Anyone know of a wine makers club in Wisconsin? If not, anyone interested in starting one?


----------



## St Allie (May 21, 2010)

sorry can't help you out on this from NZ.. ( but didn't want to leave your question unanswered)

if no one answers with a club to join, I suggest you have a chat with Tom ( pm?).. he runs a successful one and may be able to give you some pointers on getting one started in your local area.

Allie


----------



## Wade E (May 21, 2010)

Thats a big sorry from here in Ct. also.


----------



## steviepointer (May 22, 2010)

here are a few:

http://www.beerinfo.com/index.php/pages/homebrewclubWI.html


----------



## Runningwolf (May 22, 2010)

Joe, I do not know the logistics of where you are but came up with a tri-state club you may want to look into. The following is an address to their blog. http://www.triwineclub.blogspot.com/ Good luck with it and let me know if this helped.


----------



## twistedvine (Jun 6, 2010)

Joe,
check out the wisconsin vintners association 

twisted vine


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 7, 2010)

Tell them Troy from St Francis is here also. Where are you from im MKE Twisted?

I too would be interested in helping you get a group going.


----------



## twistedvine (Jun 7, 2010)

Troy-

I am actually about 35 minutes north in West Bend, Washington county, where in WI were you from.


----------



## Joe Callow (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm in Peshtigo, WI about 1 hour north of Green Bay. I do travel to Milwaukee and Waukesha quite often though.


----------



## dbzlof (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm near Manitowoc, and want to get a club going too!

Dale


----------



## rodo (Jul 23, 2010)

Just wondering why you guys don't put yourselves on "The Map" ? 

It's a great way to find your neighboring wine makers and could help lead to a meetup like the recent "Western PA Get Together" where a great time was had by all.


----------



## dbzlof (Jul 23, 2010)

I put myself on the map. There arent too many aroud here!


----------



## rodo (Jul 23, 2010)

> I put myself on the map. There arent too many aroud here!


 
Thanks for putting yourself on "The Map"
Actually there are probably more than you think. Just a quick site search for the word Wisconsin turns up these members who have all posted this year.

Joe Callow
Steviepointer
Twisted Vine
Coachpieps
Denny32
Troton
tmh4064

Along with you and Buffaloricky, who is already on the map would be a great start.


----------



## twistedvine (Jul 24, 2010)

What is "The Map" that you all keep talking about???


----------



## rodo (Jul 24, 2010)

The Map is an interactive map provided by Google that my son Michael has set up for us.
On the map besides being able to list yourself you can list wineries, events, and home brew stores. Of course you can also see the listings of your fellow wine makers.


This is a link to the origional post when we released "The Map"

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7236


Here is a link to "The Map"

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/announcement.php?f=57

You can find this link at the top of the forums right above "Introductions".



This is a link to some more info about it.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8043


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 24, 2010)

Wow lots of members from Wisconsin! Folks if all of you went and posted yourselves on our map you guys would rank as #2 state with the most members. When you get close to the number in PA membership is shut off and only let in by a lottery drawing . All kidding a side you hear about the great things happening in PA and you guys have the same potential! Last one on the map supplies a case of wine for everyone at your first meeting!


----------



## ptdreamcoast (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm gonna try it, thanks!


----------



## BrewPahl (Dec 25, 2010)

Hey I am in wi too!


----------

